# 2014 Nissan Versa Note Review - Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *It’s no Versa sedan.*
> _by Mike Schlee_
> 
> Pop-quiz; what’s the best-selling vehicle in the sub-compact segment? Ford Fiesta? Hyundai Accent? Toyota Yaris? Nope, it is the Nissan Versa; has been since 2008.
> ...


To read the complete review of the 2014 Nissan Versa Note Review - Video visit AutoGuide.com


----------

